# EVE's "Tambourine"



## MiCHiE (May 24, 2007)

To hell with Li'l Mama and her "Lipgloss"! I love the product placement in this one!

http://www.evefans.com/photos
Click on "Tambourine Pictures" on the left.

The video just premiered, so I don't have a youtube link. There's a shot with LipGelees and everything!


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2007)

That is pretty cool she has LipGelees in it!  I am starting to really like this song!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 26, 2007)

Update: Here's the vid

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...eve-tambourine


----------



## madamepink78 (May 26, 2007)

the song really needs to grow on me however that video is pretty!.....So girly!


----------



## NaturallyME (May 31, 2007)

*New Eve Video---mac Galore!!*

hey you guys check out eves new video Tambourine....its all about MAC im in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! 
Colorful, Vibrant, very very different look for her.

any suggestions on another place to post this thread..in case it would better suit somewhere else


----------



## MiCHiE (May 31, 2007)

*Re: New Eve Video---mac Galore!!*

I knew this would catch Specktra users' eyes!

Same discussion here: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=72467


----------



## NaturallyME (May 31, 2007)

Thanks MICHIE.... yea IM IN LOVE!! Now may all my friends will understand  my new (expensive) addiction!!


----------



## NaturallyME (May 31, 2007)

*Re: New Eve Video---mac Galore!!*

thanks girl i love it soooo much sooo beautiful and the songs ok i guess


----------



## amoona (May 31, 2007)

Ok I hate rap music but who can complain about a silver plater full of MAC products?!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jun 4, 2007)

the c-shock she had in her video looks so great!


----------



## sexypuma (Jun 4, 2007)

Can anybody guess what is on her lips in the close ups? very pretty.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 4, 2007)

I noticed it to.  I wish someone would give me a silver platter of the new RushMetal pigments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The song is growing on me, but I do enjoy the look of the video.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 4, 2007)

i absolutely love the vid! i want to recreate her blue eye look!

oh and her hair is to die for!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 8, 2007)

Ooooo, thanks for posting this.  I am in love with the blue eyeshadow look.  I can't wait til next Thurs. to pick up my C-Shock!


----------



## Jade (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's all the MAC Eve is wearing in the video.


http://makeupbag.net/2007/06/19/get-...h-mac-c-shock/


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm in love with the makeup and styling in this video!


----------



## Bybs (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trashionista* 

 
_I'm in love with the makeup and styling in this video!_

 
I totally agree. The styling in this vid is fantastic.


----------



## triccc (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes! i want all their outfits!


----------



## TangoMango (Jun 21, 2007)

I love the lip colour she is wearing when they show a close up of her lips.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 21, 2007)

And MAC claims they don't advertise? Haha yeah right.

It must have been in the VG6 contracts that the girls must continue on & promote another collection.  Mmmm I wonder who/what is next!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jun 22, 2007)

Isn't the video amazing??? I love it!  I added the looks from the video below in my blog!


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Isn't the video amazing??? I love it!  I added the looks from the video below in my blog!_

 
Thanks! Look 4 is my favorite


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 24, 2007)

*Eve C Shocks*

So, I went to the MAC website, and saw they had looks for C Shock up today, featuring Eve



















I'm glad to see that they used a live model for this one. I hope they do that more ofthen because I like seeing the colours on people.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: New Eve Video---mac Galore!!*

here's the link to the MAC Eve Video online 

http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_ne...eve_video.tmpl


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Eve C Shocks*

There is a LIVE CHAT with EVE !


Wednesday, June 27th, join our hour-long live chat as Eve and makeup artist, JJ, get together to talk about the looks of M·A·C C Shock. Find out about her personal approach to style one-on-one! 
5:00pm-6:00pm EST  


Limited chat capacity. Chat is open for questions at 4:30pm EST.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Eve C Shocks*

Here is the link to her video on MAC !

http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_ne...eve_video.tmpl


----------

